# Squid



## Half Baked (Oct 6, 2006)

I love squid and have started prepare it at home.  What is the easiest way to get rid of the membrane that is inside of the mantle?

When I grill or stuff the squid, that membrane is not very pleasing.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 6, 2006)

You can usually rub it off between your fingers. But cleaning squid is a pain. 

The Asian grocer I frequent has precleaned squid tubes in the freezer case. I find it worth the extra price although I miss the tentacles. They are my favorite part of the squid. 

Yummy.


----------



## Hades (Oct 6, 2006)

Assuming you're making whole squid (or stuff them etc etc), the best way to clean them is to clean the outside of the squid and then turn the "bag" inside out.  
You push the pointy end of the bag on the end of a wooden spoon or something similar and use the end of the spoon to push the bag inside out.  then you can remove the membrane and give the (former) inside a good rinse too.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 7, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I love squid and have started prepare it at home. What is the easiest way to get rid of the membrane that is inside of the mantle?
> 
> When I grill or stuff the squid, that membrane is not very pleasing.


 
Try looking at this thread I started a while ago.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/calamari-25844.htmlhttp://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/calamari-25844.html


----------



## Mark Webster (Oct 7, 2006)

Hades, You are right on the money. Take it from somebody who sometimes cleans up to 30# at a time. After I clean them I set them in a little ice clod salted water, befor I pat them dry to use.
Chef Mark
chefskills101.com


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 7, 2006)

OK, I have some frozen that we are using for bait right now, but want to cook some. You cut off the eyes--right? Head?  I have the tentacles attached. I thought you just removed the beak. Obviously, I have always gotten them cleaned.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2006)

You save the tentacles.  Cut them off and toss the head/beak.  The ink sack in in the head area.  Then you clean out the body.  There is a plastic like piece in there along with some soft stuff.  Peeling the body is optional.


----------



## Ken (Oct 7, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You save the tentacles. Cut them off and toss the head/beak.  Then you clean out the body. There is a plastic like piece in there along with some soft stuff. Peeling the body is optional.


 
Oh the humanity!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2006)

Try to get a little kid to do it for you!!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 7, 2006)

Precleaned tubes and tenticles are/should be readily available. My days of cleaning whole calis are long over, but turn the tube inside out to get the pesky membrane...


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 7, 2006)

I found some squid tubes frozen at the Int. Market.  I hope that little membrane was cleaned out.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Constance (Oct 7, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I love squid and have started prepare it at home.  What is the easiest way to get rid of the membrane that is inside of the mantle?
> 
> When I grill or stuff the squid, that membrane is not very pleasing.




Half Baked, I hope you're watching Food TV right now, because the Iron Chefs are competing with squid.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 7, 2006)

I did see that! My word those meals looked great....except for the squid guts.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry folks, I am confused.

I do what Andy does, and if there is a membrane other than the cartilage plate that I just pull out, I don't know what it is.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 7, 2006)

There is a thin membrane on the inside of the mantle.  I've found that it makes the squid curl up more and is odd to chew.  I just prefer it removed.



> Andy:  There is a plastic like piece in there along with some soft stuff.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks, I'll have to look more carefully next time.


----------

